# '07 SL AWD no power



## roadkingsrule (Jun 28, 2005)

I bought an '07 Murano SL AWD on the chance that I could fix what is wrong with it. 220K miles, engine runs good & will rev in park, but in gear, it won't rev over 2K RPM. ABS & BRAKE lamp are lit and speedometer needle doesn't move. All other gauges work as they should. I replaced the ABS sensors all-around & replaced the transmission speed sensor on the top of the trans behind the throttle body & cleaned the grounds on the frame & trans. connected to the ground cable with no change. After having the battery disconnected, there are no codes for the engine or trans. Had a speed sensor trans code before. The ABS codes are for wheel sensors & can't be cleared. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------

